# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  دليل إلكتروني أساسيات تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية

## siiin

Practical Electronics Handbook, Sixth Edition

Auteur : Ian R.SinclairJohn Dunton  Edition :Newnes Pages:589 Format: pdf

دليل إلكتروني أساسيات تصميم الدوائر

دليل إلكتروني يحتوي على ثروة من المعلومات المفيدة في الالكترونيات ، وتفسيرات موجزة التوجيه وعملية و شروحات قيمة ,في هذا الرفيق الضروري على أي شخص يشارك في تصميم الالكترونيات والبناء. جمع البيانات المدمجة من المفتاح، والمبادئ الأساسية أساسيات تصميم الدوائر كما يعتبر مرجعية مثالية لمجموعة واسعة من-، الطلاب الفنيين وعشاق وممارسي الالكترونيات من قد حققت تقدما أبعد من الأساسيات.
يتم تحديث النسخة السادسة مع المواد جديدة في جميع أنحاء ميكروكنترولر والمساعدة على الكمبيوتر، وفصلا جديدا في معالجة الإشارات الرقمية
• كتيب القيم والمرجعية للطلبة، الهواة والفنيين
• معلومات أساسية الالكترونيات ، وتفسيرات واضحة وعملية التوجيه في مجلد واحد
• يفترض بعض المعرفة الالكترونيات السابقة بهدف تغطية الفوائد للمبتدئين والمحترفين على حد سواء

تحميل الدليل الالكتروني أساسيات تصميم الدوائر

----------

